# Some Hardy Heron Guidelines.



## FilledVoid (Apr 25, 2008)

Theres been quite a few threads about how to install Ubuntu and stuff so Im going to make a small list for anyone who is interested in trying. 

First get the Distro you want to try. Either 64 or 32 bit. If you try 32 bit it will most likely save you through the hassle of tinkering a bit to get stuff to work. The performance difference isn't really great and you will probably notice it only if you do alot of encoding or mathematical stuff I guess. 


Backup your existing data. It doesn't matter whether you are on Windows  , Linux , Mac whatever. The first thing you need to do before starting an install is to backup that precious data you have on your hard disk. If you install Ubuntu or any Operating System without a backup of the data you have then you either better know what you are doing or you better not come here saying that Ubuntu ate it .



Check if the LiveCD actually does work. If it doesn't I would stop right here and I won't continue until the bug is fixed but if you are so adamant you could try VirtualBox or trying to install it. But be warned. Most likely its a disaster waiting to happen. 



Follow the following install guides.

If you are Upgrading from Gutsy or Dapper read this : *help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades

Heres a link for Frequently Asked Questions : *ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/faq-hardy-upgrade.html

Heres a link on how to Install Hardy Heron from a USB Drive *www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/

Link to the Ubuntu Reference Sheet : *fosswire.com/2008/04/22/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/ 

Heres a link of the Ubuntu Releases and where to download from *releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ 

Torrents for Ubuntu : torrent.ubuntu.com 

And last but not least. I give this link to people who plan on using Ubuntu just to come back and cry about it. Both form the Windows side and Linux Side. Here is a link especially for you.
*kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/08/20/howto-leave-ubuntu/

I can't find an actual Install Guide for Ubuntu Hardy Heron so I will update this link when I do find it.


----------



## Pat (Apr 25, 2008)

Quality post..good work buddy!


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 25, 2008)

that was some handy guidelines.... nice work mate....


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

Giving a list of The packages which i installed on Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
maybe someone would need them

ubuntu-restricted-extras(most important)
Nvidia Driver)(for Nvidia users only
exaile(Audio Player)
smplayer(Video Player)
xchat(For IRC chatting)
thunderbird(Alternative Email client to Evolution)
build-essential(Most common deps, needed when you compile a package)
wine( Windows compatibility layer for Linux based systems
deluge( Light weight torrent client)


----------



## unni (Apr 30, 2008)

> *5 Installed Software*
> 
> *5.1 Multimedia*
> 
> ...



Please note that all images and some links have been removed. 
Shamelessly copy pasted from *www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron 

Thanks for your posts FilledVoid & gary4gar


----------

